# Adding Volume



## melly_x (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok I have pretty thin and lifeless hair at times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how can I add volume? I use "big sexy hair" which I got from the salon and it makes my hair feel a little thicker but still, it always looks flat on my head!

I tried blow drying it upside down but does anyone else have blow drying techniques that aren't too hard? (I'm hopeless) or anything else?


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 9, 2006)

Try using a volumizing mouse like Redken's Full Frame or styling gel that you add to your hair before blowdrying. A good I like is Redken's Clean Lift. I've seen the can of big sexy hair but never tried it.

Another way to look like you have volume is getting the right hair cut. Graduated layers help to make hair look thicker. Though don't get a lot of short layers because then the hair will look thinner.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 9, 2006)

sounds cheap but - pantene pro-v full and thick volumizer shampoo and conditioner make my hair out of CONTROL big (and if u like using more salon quality shampoo, the big sexy hair line of products really do work!) and also a tip is not to blow dry ur hair until its about 70% dry, this makes my hair really big - and tease tease tease ur hair every chance u get!


----------



## melly_x (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks girls!


----------



## NICOLE73 (Feb 9, 2006)

What a Tease by Sexy Hair works wonders for me. I spray it onto my roots after I have teased them.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Lush's Big shampoo and it works really well for volume for shine.


----------



## user3 (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree putting volume mousse right that roots is the best way to get volume. Two that I love TIGI Catwalk Root boost and Terax original mousse.


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 9, 2006)

Teasing is good for volume and all but if you plan on doing the back comb do it with caution or you'll end up getting a tangled mess. Teasing though is better for a tousled/textured look.

And as Nessa said put products at the root because that's where it will best "lift" your hair. And the whole Catwalk line from Tigi is really good.

Oh, and don't use too much product. Too much will just weigh your hair down.


----------



## dayzie (Feb 9, 2006)

try a layered cut onlywith  layer at the crown down to the nape..... then the products will boost it!


----------



## litlaur (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree that you should let it air-dry mostly. Dry using round brush at the roots (lift and rotate a few times) to give a little extra oomph. Don't pull the brush all the way down the length of your hair. If your dryer has a cool setting, use that while upside down, to "lock-in" the volume.

In addition to applying products only at the roots, make sure you don't apply too much. It can weigh down your hair.


----------



## dreadwaste (Mar 5, 2006)

*.*

1.shampoo, rinse with WARM water. (warm water gets rid of all the residue.)
2. condition, let it sit for 2-3 minutes, rinse with COOL water. (cool water seals in all the moisture. warm water just rinses it all out. but rinse well so you get out all the stuff that wasnt absorbed.)
3. towel dry LOTS. get it pretty dry.
4. comb out all the tangles
5. put your hair upside down, blow dry on warm. unless youre styling it, try not to use a brush. use your fingers! (makes bigger air pockets. air pockets are good.) when the majority is dry, move on to the roots. shoot it right at your roots, move it around, and get them dry.
6. with your head still upside down, turn your blow dryer to the COOL setting, and aim it at your roots while their still warm. be patient with this part. it works, trust me.
7. put your head back up and use a clip or something to gather it in a loose bun on the top of your head until all of your hair is completely cool.
this is what i do when i want fuller hair, and it hasnt failed yet. of course, depending on how limp your hair is, you might want to use all of that "volumizing stuff" like shampoo etc. i use bedhead's moisture maniac. good stuff that, and walmart sells it for cheap. if all of that still isnt big enough for you, take a flexible hairspray (i use physique, just personal preference) and you can do one of two things:
1. after all of the previously mentioned blowdrying nonsense, take a small section (about an inch or so) and hold it straight up. aim the hairspray at the roots, and start spraying. BUT, as youre spraying, slowly let your hair go, bit by bit. continue till you get what you like. its usually easier to start farther back on your head and move towards your forehead.
2. REALLY BIG HAIR! hairspray and a rat comb are your friends here. take small sections of your hair, hold it parallel (or at a more extreme angle, depending on how big you want your hair) to your head, spray the bottom 3 inches with hairspray, and zap it with a blowdryer until it dries. then tease and repeat until youre satisfied. if youre gonna tease it, ive found that if you section each bit neatly, teasing is a heck of a lot easier, because then its not like youre teasing youre entire head at once because youve managed to turn all the hair that god gave you into a gargantuan knot.
okay, enough from me. 
sorry guys, that turned out a lot longer than expected.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Hairspray and HOT by matrix.


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 7, 2006)

Mousse and some kind of volumizing spray. I personally buy whatever's on sale and it works. The only brand I don't touch is Pantene.

I also add baby powder to my dry hair to take away any oils that might weigh the hair down so it looks fuller.


----------



## Cyn (Mar 7, 2006)

I like those velcro rollers in bouffant or large size, depending on the length and texture of your hair.  I roll up the hair on the top of my head when it is dry, spray it with Vidal Sassoon Hairspray (it's the flexible hold kind) and then I blow dry it for about 5 minutes.  I let it cool while I do my makeup and then I remove the rollers carefully. I do another spritz and then I finger comb it to fall the way I want it.


----------



## melly_x (Mar 10, 2006)

wow thanks everybody


----------



## stuntpilot (Mar 10, 2006)

I use big rollers and keep them in my hair until its dry. I get LOTS of volume that way.


----------



## jill249 (Mar 11, 2006)

I love Lazartigue Body Volume Emulsion...great for volume and shine.


----------



## jokers_kick (Mar 16, 2006)

towel drying is okay, but make sure not to be rough with you hair using a towel, it can cause split ends.


----------



## marykelancey (Mar 17, 2006)

Best unknown trick, after you have dried your hair with the warm or hot setting, give it  a good 2 minutes with the cool shot.  WHile your hair is warm, all the work you did with the round brush and root volumizers lays flat against your haid when you stop the dryer. By using the cool shot, you cool the cuticle and it is much more likely to hold the styling work you did if it is cooled off.


----------



## thaodotcom (Mar 23, 2006)

idk but i have the same problem. i went to sallys and bought myself some 100% human hair extensions and added to my hair with the glue. **very easy*** you can do it by yourself! it lasts pretty long depending how well u take care of it.. its pretty cheap too. adds lots of volume girl!! just letting you know if none works out haha.


----------



## thaodotcom (Mar 23, 2006)

btw only use human hair no synthetic stuff. it looks fake. only 100% human hair!


----------

